# Seresto vs. Nexgard



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

This year, I used Seresto collars and have loved everything about them except that they're an ugly collar. Very effective, no odor, affordable. However, I hate looking at the collar. It's ugly.

I have whippets. They have next to no body fat and can have fairly sensitive systems. Is Nexgard safe? I would rather not look at the ugly seresto collars, but I am scared of trying a newer ingestable product. Am I being stupid?

A friend with an Irish had a really bad experience with Nexgard (puking and fatigue) so I am concerned.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

My mastiff got a chemical burn on his throat from seresto and it's ugly too and the collar didn't work like I expected.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I used Nexgard on Meeko for our camping trip. He didn't have any reactions


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We've used nexguard since the spring now and no adverse reactions.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Have they had any issues with consumables in the past? I really like Seresto, but Kabota's fur covers it up, so I don't have to look at it.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

Nope. No problems in the past. But one of my dogs had all of her hair fall out where she was vaccinated. The size of a quarter. 3 1/2 years ago and the hair never grew back. I am superstitious now. 

See the spot:


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm using Seresto on three dogs with no problems.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

I just went back to Seresto. We tried Nexgard and Lincoln had some shaking episodes like seizures shortly there-after. Seizures are a possible side effect of Nexgard. Her whole body was shaking while she looked up helpless, unable to stop shaking or control her body. We are not sure if Nexgard caused the episodes, but she never had them before Nexgard. Our vet suggested eliminating Nexgard and waiting to see if she continues to have episodes. So far, she hasn't had any repeat episodes. 

As a side note, Lincoln is a Maltese/Border Terrier mix. We've read these breeds are more likely than other breeds to have Spikes Disease & White Dog Syndrome, both of which exhibit shaking episodes.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Two of mine are ok with Soresto, one has a mild nervous system reaction (compulsive licking). However our local fleas have developed resistence.

Have you considered Bravecto . . . oral, good for three months, does both fleas and ticks . . . seizures are not a listed side effect.


----------



## BostonDan (Dec 29, 2014)

sandgrubber said:


> Two of mine are ok with Soresto, one has a mild nervous system reaction (compulsive licking). However our local fleas have developed resistence.
> 
> Have you considered Bravecto . . . oral, good for three months, does both fleas and ticks . . . seizures are not a listed side effect.


I mentioned Bravecto to my vet when all this was happening as I didn't want to go back to the collar and she told me that Bravecto is basically a stronger version of Nexgard and advised me against trying it. I haven't done any research, but I can't imagine why seizures wouldn't be listed if it based on what she told me.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been using NexGard for a few months now. No side effects whatsoever in my papillon. My AKK's fur looked dry/brittle during the second month. I don't know if that was related to the NexGard, but I switched him back to Revolution anyway.


----------



## squiggles (Feb 22, 2013)

I swear it was here on this board that someone talked about covering up their ugly flea collars with regular collars. The flea collars were attached with some embroidery thread underneath the collars.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

Nextguard = Afoxolaner, Bravecto = Fluralaner. Different chemicals. I'm not an organic chemist and not very patient in wading through jargon, so I can't say if the two are chemically similar. However the tests done on Bravecto showed some digestive reactions, but not nervous system problems (eg., loss of appetite, farting). As I understand it, Fluralaner is a nerve poison, but specific to invertebrate nervous systems. I've been trying to follow chatter on Bravecto and can't remember any posts about seizures. Here's from the product website

Adverse Reactions:
In a well-controlled U.S. field study, which included 294 dogs (224 dogs were
administered Bravecto every 12 weeks and 70 dogs were administered an oral active
control every 4 weeks and were provided with a tick collar); there were no serious
adverse reactions. All potential adverse reactions were recorded in dogs treated with
Bravecto over a 182-day period and in dogs treated with the active control over an
84-day period. The most frequently reported adverse reaction in dogs in the Bravecto
and active control groups was vomiting.
Percentage of Dogs with Adverse Reactions in the Field Study
Adverse Reaction
(AR)
Bravecto Group:
Percentage of Dogs
with the AR During
the 182-Day Study
(n=224 dogs)
Active Control Group:
Percentage of Dogs
with the AR During
the 84-Day Study
(n=70 dogs)
Vomiting 7.1 14.3
Decreased Appetite 6.7 0.0
Diarrhea 4.9 2.9
Lethargy 5.4 7.1
Polydipsia 1.8 4.3
Flatulence 1.3 0.0
In a well-controlled laboratory dose confirmation study, one dog developed edema and
hyperemia of the upper lips within one hour of receiving Bravecto. The edema improved
progressively through the day and had resolved without medical intervention by the
next morning.

note: the table didn't come out very well. The first column of numbers is the Bravecto group, the second is the control. Thus vomiting was higher in the control than the Bravecto group, as was lethargy and polydipsia. Decreased appetite, diarrhea, and flatulence were higher in the Bravecto group.


----------

